# How to stop an intruder



## magoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi

one of the cats on my street has decided to come into my house when he feels like it and eat my cats food
My cat seems to get along with him, but it getting a bit annoying finding this strange cat curled up asleep after a free meal.

I would talk to the owner, but im not sure which house the cat actually lives in.

Has anyone had the same problem, and a possible solution??

thanks


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My solution isnt for everyone .... I have fed strays all my life .. if they become too annoying I neuter/spay them and they move in .... which is why I have so many cats.


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm presuming the cat is using your cat flap? The most elegant solution (but also the most expensive) would be to have your cat chipped and then install a cat flap that will only allow a cat with a programmed chip number to enter.

If you don't know the owner but suspect it lives near by I would suggest you take a good photo of this cat and then make a poster with the picture on it saying: "Do you know this cat? Please call me if you do" and post it in your street on trees and lamp posts and put a copy into the letter boxes of your neigbours. 

If you can get close to this moggie you could put a collar on him with a note and your telephone number- but make sure the collar is safe!

But quite frankly- I'm not sure what you're expecting from the owner, as he or she won't be able to tell the cat not to come visiting. 

You could try introducing set feeding times for your cat and close the cat flap during these times. But if the two cats get on the stranger may come visiting anyway.

You could also try to scare it away by squirting water at it- not quite sure how cold it is at your end of the internet .. I wouldn't get a cat seriously wet if the temperatures are below zero. 

The cat could also be a stray- in this case it would be of interest if he or she is spayed or not as an un-neutered tom cat will eventually start spraying your house. In this case neutering it on your costs would be a good idea- or bringing him to a shelter if you have a no-kill shelter close by. First of all you'd have to try to determine if he's got a home nearby by making posters.


Christime


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_If your cat is allowed outside to roam, don't other cats also have the right to roam?_ 
The burden of securing your home falls to you, not other pet owners. 
I'm sorry, I know it will be a pain to have to modify the way you currently do things with your cat/home. I don't see how other pet owners could influence where their cat goes when outside. Other members have already given the suggestions I would have made. I was having problems with possums and raccoons visiting in the evenings and I mostly solved that issue by not leaving food out. I currently only feed the outside cats when I see them. I know that isn't the same issue you are having, but other than controlling the door, you won't be able to keep that cat outside, where it belongs.
I'm sorry, I don't have more to offer...
Let us know how you resolved this issue. In the future, sharing what worked for you could help others with the same problem.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Stacie (Feb 26, 2009)

If I was in your shoes, I would probably put up posters to see if anyone owns the cat. If I didn't get a reply, I'd probably keep the cat as a friend for my own. It never hurts to have a friend for your friend.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My family, too, just let all strays and ferals come into the house for food. They had a constantly open window and during the night, all the local ferals would sneak in for a bite. One morning my Mom woke up to a litter of feral kittens on her favorite chair!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

TrinityQuiet said:


> My family, too, just let all strays and ferals come into the house for food. They had a constantly open window and during the night, all the local ferals would sneak in for a bite. One morning my Mom woke up to a litter of feral kittens on her favorite chair!


That is so sweet a litter of kittens! Now that would be a joy to wake up to!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Magoo, I don't turn away strays, either. I feed them and try to find homes for them. However, in this case, I would ask around the neighborhood to find the owner. We had a "cat burglar," years ago, a real sweetheart who visited regularly, disappeared for a while and came back all cut up from fighting. I decided to get him neutered, and discovered he had feline leukemia! I had to isolate him from my four cats until we found him a wonderful home. We were so lucky our cats did not get ill. If he doesn't have a home, please have him tested. Good luck.


----------

